# rc truck bodies onroad style?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

you never see a truck body in on-road as much... must be the "airflow" and "handling" characteristics not being kosher for the speeds.

i remember a proline body on a xray, and it kept spinning out at the end of a straight.

ack... anyway.. i got bored.. its not really mounted, but for some reason, i reaaaaly like the look. hah! (tc4 underneath a t4 body)

(time for bed.. got holiday shopping to do early!)

now im tempted to make one of my basher bodies fit ;-)


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

HPI Has a SWEET On Road truck bodies for 200mm vehicles. Not so much for 190mm bodies.
Check them out on their web site.

Definitely a cool look.
Dan


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

you know...... maybe i can start a class! a "mickey thompson class"

har har =)










oh wait.. didnt losi try to make a class looking liek that with their "rally" body.

hee!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

This may be the best choice for a road course truck body as it is 190mm and has a good TC rear wing. (http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXLD5&P=0). With a touring car you should be able to get any body to work as long as you are using the right tires for the track surface (including rubber slicks on carpet). I think the offroad truck body might be a geat option if you want to run a TC as a rally car.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Tamiya already makes/made pre-runner style bodies that will fit 190mm cars

























Actually pretty cool bodies, the Chevy & Toyota are discontinued bodies.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

but for racing... you just never see it ;-)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a Parma body that would work. (http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDWV9&P=7)


----------



## A-team:T4 (Sep 25, 2006)

If you're really interested got to Mcallisterracing.com


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

now WHY is it the r/c version look NOTHING like the real thing??


----------

